# Can Zionism be compared to Nazism?



## Humanity (Dec 16, 2014)

There appears to be a lot of 'chat' on here and many other online 'outlets' where there is confusion over who are acting like Nazis in the Israel / Palestine conflict...

Personally, I prefer to reserve judgement as neither side are faultless or blameless in the conflict.

This article is deals with a lot of the issues and 'indicators' that direct people to make decisions over who is acting like the Nazis.

Can Zionism be compared to Nazism bull Bruce On Politics


----------



## Daniyel (Dec 16, 2014)

What a ridiculous waste of time, this is what happen when you start with a false propaganda opening phase - the rest of the article is not even getting closer to discuss real facts as they try to pose false comparison.
"End result in beginning"


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 16, 2014)

No.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 16, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> false comparison



In what way Daniyel?

The comparisons made in the article are based on factual evidence. It's up to the reader to interpret the valid facts.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 16, 2014)

No.


----------



## DriftingSand (Dec 16, 2014)

Humanity said:


> There appears to be a lot of 'chat' on here and many other online 'outlets' where there is confusion over who are acting like Nazis in the Israel / Palestine conflict...
> 
> Personally, I prefer to reserve judgement as neither side are faultless or blameless in the conflict.
> 
> ...



In an ironic sense I would have to say YES.  

1) Germans wanted a nation where only Germans (or mostly Germans) were allowed and they wanted to expand their borders at the expense of the nations around them.
2) Jews want a nation where only Jews (or mostly Jews) are allowed and they want to expand their borders at the expense of the nations around them.

3) Germans wanted a nation based on the Germanic culture (architecture, system of banking/trade, music, religion, etc.).
4) Jews want a nation based on the Jewish culture (architecture, system of banking/trade, music, religion, etc.).


----------



## Daniyel (Dec 16, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > false comparison
> ...


False comparison by comparing the incomparable, and making facts related when they are not.
For instance - Stealing land, all over the years land exchanged control by factions/groups, they consider it stealing (stealing is taking what is not yours from unaware subject) - and the author draw it as facts that Israel 'stole the land' as much as the Nazis 'stole the land' - so I'll relate to the general speaking - while in fact Israel defended the territory by defeating the aggressors but the Nazis tried to conquer the world for posing their ideology of Nazism, the Nazis didn't had much need for the land, they only needed to control the population - Israel need the land in order to survive and Israel been targeted so many times I lost count - nobody posed threat to the Nazis - they didn't fought anyone specific and had no reason to - except themselves (like the Palestinians btw) and later it spread, when Israel doesn't even bother to spread but only wish to maintain peaceful life.

Now lets take a look and see what a nice trick was made in their.
The article begins with a propaganda (sign) gained popularity to counter the "Anti-Zionism = Anti-Semitism" and so we see in the first paragraph.
The article determine facts based over that propaganda - Zionists STOLE land from certain people(obviously the Palestinians, I dunno if that is even pro-Palestinian article but basically this is only anti-Israeli(Zion) propaganda which turns out to be anti-Semitic after all - Israel is by all means just as your avatar) so as we said the author determined an inciting wrong fact and pose a false comparison based on that - trying to place the facts as they fit when they are not.
The article also continue by giving you similar examples of "the bad guys" and give you false comparisons to "facts" so you could connect the dots which brought up to your head in the first paragraph - not Jews! Just the Jews.

Again, compare the following paragraph to the article.
Nazism = Vegetarianism

Just to make some points clear - Vegetarianism is not normal way of life people born to but its abnormal people which seek to change their eating habits unlike the rest of the normal people,  they are completely separate from normal eating behaviors, totally different. 
Bloodshed and slaughter.
The Nazis killed millions during WWII, when Vegetarians slaughter cucumbers by their millions everyday!! -

ridiculous now Isn't it?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 16, 2014)

The zionist juden learned a lot from their former captors and mentors the Nazis.

And today apply these brutal lessons to subjugate anyone opposed to the apartheid and fascist state of Israel.    ......


----------



## Challenger (Dec 16, 2014)

Humanity said:


> There appears to be a lot of 'chat' on here and many other online 'outlets' where there is confusion over who are acting like Nazis in the Israel / Palestine conflict...
> 
> Personally, I prefer to reserve judgement as neither side are faultless or blameless in the conflict.
> 
> ...



Remarkably good article. Until I read his argument I'd have been inclined to say "no" but he does make several valid points and there are certainly aspects in both ideologies, or at least interpretaions of Zionist ideology, that do bear comparison with National Socialism.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 16, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > There appears to be a lot of 'chat' on here and many other online 'outlets' where there is confusion over who are acting like Nazis in the Israel / Palestine conflict...
> ...



I agree, it is a good article with a lot of similarities....

Nazism is as alive today as it was 'back in the day'... It comes in many forms, mostly the jackbooted skinhead thugs we see from time to time in the news... When Nazism comes in the form of political actions then it becomes a more frightening prospect...


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> The zionist juden learned a lot from their former captors and mentors the Nazis.
> 
> And today apply these brutal lessons to subjugate anyone opposed to the apartheid and fascist state of Israel.    ......



LOL!  Just curious Sunni Man.  When you were just a tiny baby, did someone stick their thumb in your soft spot?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 16, 2014)

Adolph Hitler is the true Founding Father of the fascist state of Israel.

Without him the racist apartheid state of Israel wouldn't exist.

The should be a huge monument of Hitler erected right in the center of Tel Aviv for all zionist Israeli juden to honor him.      ......     

.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 16, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Adolph Hitler is the true Founding Father of the fascist state of Israel.
> 
> Without him the racist apartheid state of Israel wouldn't exist.
> 
> ...



Ouch...

Not so far from the truth though... Hitler was pretty helpful in creating the State of Israel.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 16, 2014)

Why you're feeding the troll? You know he's a Holocaust denier and an ISIS supporter, right?

Tell me who you agree with, and I tell you who your Jihadist friend is...


----------



## Humanity (Dec 16, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Why you're feeding the troll? You know he's a Holocaust denier and an ISIS supporter, right?
> 
> Tell me who you agree with, and I tell you who your Jihadist friend is...



As I am sure you know... I am NOT a holocaust denier nor supporter of ISIS/Hamas or any other terrorist organisation!

Unfortunately, history does prove that Hitler was pretty instrumental in the creation of the State of Israel.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 16, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Why you're feeding the troll? You know he's a Holocaust denier and an ISIS supporter, right?


.................^^ Only 14 posts until a juden mentions the Holohoax.........happens on every thread. ......


----------



## Roudy (Dec 16, 2014)

Ah, getting desperate are we?  Palestinians are the bastard children of copulation between the Hitler and the Mufti. Case closed.

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers


----------



## Humanity (Dec 16, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Why you're feeding the troll? You know he's a Holocaust denier and an ISIS supporter, right?
> ...



The holocaust didn't happen then?


----------



## Humanity (Dec 16, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Ah, getting desperate are we?  Palestinians are the bastard children of copulation between the Hitler and the Mufti. Case closed.
> 
> Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers



You know when someone starts getting desperate...

They turn into a copy and paste bandit and keep repeating themselves!

Case closed!


----------



## Roudy (Dec 16, 2014)

Ha ha ha. Keep waving that Palestinian Nazi flag. Calling the Israel's what Palestinians obviously are. What a joke you are.

Leader of "Palestine" kissing Hitler:


----------



## Daniyel (Dec 16, 2014)

Radical Islam will fly away like dust in the wind, Islam will go throughout massive revolution, or face extinction just like Nazism, its spread is increasing - true, but even the Nazis were stopped and no offense but the common Muslims are not a bright society, Germans:


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 16, 2014)

Humanity said:


> There appears to be a lot of 'chat' on here and many other online 'outlets' where there is confusion over who are acting like Nazis in the Israel / Palestine conflict...
> 
> Personally, I prefer to reserve judgement as neither side are faultless or blameless in the conflict.
> 
> ...






 No as NAZISM is just islam sanitised for the masses, whereas Zionism is a political movement that has one aim the resurrection of the national home of the Jews in its original homeland and the continual defence of that national home from attack. No where in Zionism does it state that non Zionists will be eradicated, brutalised, ethnically cleansed and murdered on a whim. Nor that they will be forced to wear distinguishing marks that sets them apart from others, be forced to be slave labour and pay exorbitant taxes and accept beatings when they do.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 16, 2014)

Humanity said:


> There appears to be a lot of 'chat' on here and many other online 'outlets' where there is confusion over who are acting like Nazis in the Israel / Palestine conflict...
> 
> Personally, I prefer to reserve judgement as neither side are faultless or blameless in the conflict.
> 
> ...







Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > false comparison
> ...






Sorry to say but they are not based on factual evidence and valid facts they are based on propaganda and blood libels.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 16, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > There appears to be a lot of 'chat' on here and many other online 'outlets' where there is confusion over who are acting like Nazis in the Israel / Palestine conflict...
> ...







 LINKS and from a non partisan source please


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 16, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> The zionist juden learned a lot from their former captors and mentors the Nazis.
> 
> And today apply these brutal lessons to subjugate anyone opposed to the apartheid and fascist state of Israel.    ......





 RACIST LIBELS

 As the evidence shows that Nazism is just a sanitised western version of islam, and it was islam that found an ally in the third riech


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 16, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > There appears to be a lot of 'chat' on here and many other online 'outlets' where there is confusion over who are acting like Nazis in the Israel / Palestine conflict...
> ...






 And you will be able to provide corroborative evidence from a non partisan source then ?


----------



## Humanity (Dec 16, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > There appears to be a lot of 'chat' on here and many other online 'outlets' where there is confusion over who are acting like Nazis in the Israel / Palestine conflict...
> ...



You got *LINKS* to disprove this articles comments, comparisons and links then Phoney...

Will be delighted to see them!


----------



## Humanity (Dec 16, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Ha ha ha. Keep waving that Palestinian Nazi flag. Calling the Israel's what Palestinians obviously are. What a joke you are.
> 
> Leader of "Palestine" kissing Hitler:



There, there roodboy, go get your warm milk from mom and get to bed!


----------



## Humanity (Dec 16, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Radical Islam will fly away like dust in the wind, Islam will go throughout massive revolution, or face extinction just like Nazism, its spread is increasing - true, but even the Nazis were stopped and no offense but the common Muslims are not a bright society, Germans:



Daniyel, I hope that "radical Islam" does fly away like dust in the wind, exactly the same way that radical Zionism will fly away like dust in the wind!

The WORLD has to go through a massive revolution or face extinction!

It's unfortunate, you are starting to show some 'confusion' in your views, or, perhaps, thats a good thing! 

You think that putting "no offense" in front of a ridiculously offensive remark works?

It doesn't Daniyel... It just makes you look like a bigoted ass!


----------



## Daniyel (Dec 16, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Radical Islam will fly away like dust in the wind, Islam will go throughout massive revolution, or face extinction just like Nazism, its spread is increasing - true, but even the Nazis were stopped and no offense but the common Muslims are not a bright society, Germans:
> ...


No, I was very clear, so I guess you got offended..I'm sorry.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 16, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Oh please don't be sorry Daniyel, I didn't get offended....

Just don't get offended when the racist generalisations and insults start heading towards Jews....

Yeah, I know you will, how dare anyone insult the 'special ones'...

Mourinho, manager of Chelsea football club, maybe you know him, considers that he is the 'special one'.... 

I guess thats what makes him so popular too...

NOT!


----------



## Humanity (Dec 16, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > There appears to be a lot of 'chat' on here and many other online 'outlets' where there is confusion over who are acting like Nazis in the Israel / Palestine conflict...
> ...



Phoney, here's what you should do....

Copy and past your last comment, save it into a document on your computer and read what you have written when you are :-

a) Not drunk
b) Not Stoned
c) Not insane

Let me help you out before someone less kind does!

Nazism is a political ideology, as is Zionism....

Can you see where this is going? Please say yes....

If the answer is no, then repeat the above and try again!


----------



## DriftingSand (Dec 16, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Ummmm ... just a little knowledge of history should do the trick.  Did Germany attempt to expand its borders?  Did Germany attempt to expel them whom they thought were internal enemies?  Not rocket science!!!!


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Adolph Hitler is the true Founding Father of the fascist state of Israel.
> 
> Without him the racist apartheid state of Israel wouldn't exist.
> 
> ...



LOL!  Hey Sunni Man, did you know Israel planted a tree in your name?  Lots of dogs there.  Heh Heh!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 16, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha ha. Keep waving that Palestinian Nazi flag. Calling the Israel's what Palestinians obviously are. What a joke you are.
> ...


Is it possible that you can take your own advice?  Say, did you attend the funeral of that Nazi who died in the Middle East last week?  Perhaps you can tell us why so many Nazis ran to the Middle East after the war to avoid prosecution and felt very comfortable living there?  It sure looks like Ms. Tokyo Rose, the birdbrain, doesn't like the idea of anyone bringing up that the Muslims and the Nazis worked hand in hand.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 16, 2014)

The Christian and Muslim leaders of Palestine knew that the British were planning to sell them down the river.  The letters from the Palestine Delegation to London, made up of Christians and Muslims, were answered with answers that made clear that the promises the British made to them (independence) for their support against the Turks (Lawrence of Arabia and all that) were not going to be honored.  Like many other people colonized by the British, they supported Britain's enemies. The Indian leader Subhas Chandra Bose even organized an army, trained in Germany, to fight the British.


----------



## toastman (Dec 16, 2014)

The only Nazis in the Middle East today are the Muslims, AKA Islamo Nazis. Mass murder , torture, killing non Muslims BECAUSE they are not Muslims, expressing how Islam is the superior religion, hatred and persecution of Jews, gays etc... 
Nazism has a new name, and it's called Islam.

Just as Nazism was a cancer in Europe, Islam is now a cancer in Europe as well (just like they are a cancer in the Middle East)


----------



## toastman (Dec 16, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Adolph Hitler is the true Founding Father of the fascist state of Israel.
> ...



Sunni Welfare Troll is as rotten as a human being can be. So is it any surprise that he's a Muslim ?


----------



## toastman (Dec 16, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



"Just don't get offended when the racist generalisations and insults start heading towards Jews."

Start? What do you mean start? They started a long time ago bigot.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...





 Well read the piece again and see the glaring LIES the scum wrote, that is your link your own post


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 17, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Ha ha ha. Keep waving that Palestinian Nazi flag. Calling the Israel's what Palestinians obviously are. What a joke you are.
> 
> Leader of "Palestine" kissing Hitler:



Back at ya, bitch!


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Still wont alter the facts that Zionism is nothing like Nazism, that is like saying chalk is like cheese.

 Were is the extermination of Jews in Zionism

 Were is the RACISM in Zionism

 Were is the Brutality in Zionism

 Look at the definitions of both in ant dictionary and you will see they are in no way even remotely similar.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 17, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Why you're feeding the troll? You know he's a Holocaust denier and an ISIS supporter, right?
> ...



Funny, considering 'Palestinian' leaders at the time supported him....


----------



## Lipush (Dec 17, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha ha. Keep waving that Palestinian Nazi flag. Calling the Israel's what Palestinians obviously are. What a joke you are.
> ...


\\

Wow, so you posted a photo of a bunch of moisers with no connection to Judaism, shaking hands with the monkey.

Whatever shall we do...


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...





 It is when you look at the definitions of Nazism and Zionism, then you see they are not even remotely similar.

 To help the definition of Zionism is the RESURECTION OF THE JEWISH HOMELAND IN ITS ORIGINAL PLACE AND THE DEFENCE OF SAID HOMELAND FROM ALL ATTACKS.

There is your starting point that was granted back in 1921 by the lands LEGAL OWNERS


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2014)

montelatici said:


> The Christian and Muslim leaders of Palestine knew that the British were planning to sell them down the river.  The letters from the Palestine Delegation to London, made up of Christians and Muslims, were answered with answers that made clear that the promises the British made to them (independence) for their support against the Turks (Lawrence of Arabia and all that) were not going to be honored.  Like many other people colonized by the British, they supported Britain's enemies. The Indian leader Subhas Chandra Bose even organized an army, trained in Germany, to fight the British.





 They received all they were promised and you cant produce one scrap of evidence to disprove this. The arab muslims received 95% of the land on which to make their homes, the Jews received a paltry 5%. Look it up in the UN archives


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha ha. Keep waving that Palestinian Nazi flag. Calling the Israel's what Palestinians obviously are. What a joke you are.
> ...






 Those true torah Jews will do anything to suck up to muslims, until their version of the endtimes comes about and all the muslims are wiped out by God.    Less than 5% of the worlds Jewish population and they are ultra extremists.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 17, 2014)

Palestinian Muslim Nazi flag during WWII:






Say cheese....Allah Akbar!


----------



## Humanity (Dec 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Come on Phoney, engage brain... (if possible)

You say that the article doesn't produce factual evidence...

Where's your link to back up your statement?

Oh hey, wait a minute, can you smell that...???

Its another PHONEY PHAIL!


----------



## Humanity (Dec 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Less than 5% of the worlds Jewish population


----------



## Humanity (Dec 17, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



As did the Zionist leaders


----------



## Lipush (Dec 17, 2014)

?


----------



## Challenger (Dec 17, 2014)

toastman said:


> ... bigot.



Dear teapot, love kettle.


----------



## Challenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Here's an interesting read, if you are interested. 51 Documents Amazon.co.uk Lenni Brenner 9781569804339 Books

"With the Nazi era being one of the most discussed periods in history, there are still many people who are unaware of collaboration between Zionism and the fascist regimes of Hitler and Mussolini. Now in paperback and featuring an updated article on the ''Iron Wall'' by Vladimir Jabotinsky, 51 Documents brings to light the immense disservice the Zionists did to many other Jews during this period."

"...We find German Zionists seeing National Socialism as a kindred ideology to their own. We find SS officers visiting Palestine at the invitation of mainstream Zionist organisations in order to help facilitate Jewish emigration to Palestine, including Adolf Eichmann who would record his admiration for Zionist politics. We find the SS producing a commemorative medal with the Zionist star on one side and the SS insignia on the other. We find a Zionist agent in the pay of the Gestapo with the full knowledge and approval of his superiors as he betrays anti-Nazis..."


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Maybe you should and produce the evidence of these alleged facts being true, when they have already been shown to be ISLAMIONAZI PROPAGANDA and BLOOD LIBELS many times in the past.

 Lets start with the language used that shows the author to be a rabid anti semite and Jew hater shall we, just like you he spews hasbara as if it is some dirty word and the answer to every post that shows the muslims in a bad way.

Then he goes on to support the BDS movement without once caring if the Palestinians will suffer by boycotts of Jewish goods

 Stealing land that has never once been proven, and the same rules apply to the Jews as applies to the Palestinians that of right of return. Also the treaties and INTERNATIONAL LAW side with the Jews reclaiming what was once theirs.

 No "master race" concept in Judaism at all, unlike that in islam as many people have shown.

 What ethnic cleansing would that be then as the population of Palestinians has increased, even with their ethnic cleansing of 10% of their population since 2005.

 Where is the concentration camp in gaza as the Palestinians are free to leave at any time. BUT while they are in breach of the Geneva Conventions and International Law Israel will keep on responding to their attacks in force.

 All hamas want is 6 million dead Jews and another ISLAMONAZI cess pit.

 And yet again that dirty word is used because the author does not have a valid provable point to make.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Less than 5% of the worlds Jewish population


Like this perhaps


How many members does the anti-Zionism organization of Jews in America have - Quora

 [T]here is an extremely fringe group numbering (and this is my educated estimation) between 50 and 150 "Ultra Orthodox" individuals who belong to groups like Neturei Karta (for an image see Omer Zach's answer). They are the ones that tend to be loud and radical in their opposition, and due to the "man bites dog" nature of any news story showing very religious Jews opposing the Jewish state and siding with the Palestinian cause, make quite a stir.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...






 We find a pack of lies written by a NAZI JEW HATER and posted as gospel by an ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDIST


----------



## Challenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



So, no rational response to offer, just the usual invective from Phoney, who is clearly off his meds again, hey ho. Next?


----------



## Challenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



...and you think the ADL is an unbiased source? Please!


----------



## Humanity (Dec 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Maybe you should and produce the evidence of these alleged facts being true



No Phoney... Not my article and the author provided a lot of links to back up his findings... Something that you could learn from!

If you challenge these facts then, rather than SHOUTING BS all the time, back them up with links... Because when you don't you just sound like a liar!



Phoenall said:


> Stealing land that has never once been proven



The occupied territories are, well, stolen aren't they. Thats what makes them occupied, as recognised by the whole of the international community.



Phoenall said:


> Where is the concentration camp in gaza as the Palestinians are free to leave at any time.



I think you will find that Gaza is pretty much recognised as an open air prison and freedom of movement is not exactly as easy as you suggest.


----------



## teddyearp (Dec 17, 2014)

No. No more than Apartheid.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, of course Zionism can be compared to Naziism.

I can't think of a better way for anybody to display that they are both retarded and hateful.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...





 Very rational, in fact more rational than your constant claims of hasbara when the truth about Islamic violence is posted.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...





 So you did not bother reading past the first reply, I think this reply sums it up very well


Very few. 150 (max) demonstators in the whole US. Maybe 10 times that exist to breed and support the others.
*Ever hear of the black members of the KKK? They outnumber these folks.

 That puts the figure at 1500 to breed and 150 to be loud and aggressive in the USA,    So less than 1% it seems at the end of the day.*


----------



## Challenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



....says the rabid Hasbarat.


----------



## Challenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Unsubstantiated opinions  from anonnymous "Quora Users" can be ignored, at least the first one cited a source.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should and produce the evidence of these alleged facts being true
> ...






 I did but then you screeched your usual hasbara call.
 But the links provided in the report are not non partisan and all support the authors POV.

No they are not stolen, unless you want to class the forcible eviction of 1 million Jews from their homes and property in 1948/1949 as land theft. The land was occupied in 1967 as a result of a war instigated by the arab muslims, which they lost and ended up having Jewish troops on their borders. The land was Jewish before the nakba and will remain Jewish until the sun goes out. There are also treaties in place with the Palestinians that grant the Jews the right to build settlements in the west bank. The whole of the International community recognise the right of Israel to occupy the west bank for matters of defence and have not once officially stated any policy on the occupation.

 If gaza is an open air prison then it is so because of hamas and not Israel. It is hamas that closes the only crossing out of gaza, it is hamas that stops Palestinians from moving about freely, it is hamas that rules with an iron fist. According to hamas officials gaza is not occupied and has not been since August 2005 so Israel exerts no control over the day to day affairs inside gaza. What it does control is the entry of weapons and the means to make weapons, so that hamas terrorists cant mass murder Israeli children.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 Coming from an ISLAMONAZO PROPAGANDIST STOOGE this is rich..............


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 So unsubstantiated opinions from a NAZI JEW HATER can also be ignored, as can the unsubstantiated opinions of ISLAMONAZI STOOGES.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



So Phoney....

1) Occupied land, as recognised by the international community, equals stolen land. 



Phoenall said:


> There are also treaties in place with the Palestinians that grant the Jews the right to build settlements in the west bank.







Phoenall said:


> The whole of the International community recognise the right of Israel to occupy the west bank for matters of defence and have not once officially stated any policy on the occupation.







Phoenall said:


> If gaza is an open air prison then it is so because of hamas and not Israel. It is hamas that closes the only crossing out of gaza, it is hamas that stops Palestinians from moving about freely, it is hamas that rules with an iron fist. According to hamas officials gaza is not occupied and has not been since August 2005 so Israel exerts no control over the day to day affairs inside gaza. What it does control is the entry of weapons and the means to make weapons, so that hamas terrorists cant mass murder Israeli children.



This one has to be one of your classics Phoney...

Israel controls the movement of goods, materials and people in and out of Gaza. Israel controls the skies over Gaza and the sea...

Now tell me again... 


Phoenall said:


> Israel exerts no control over the day to day affairs inside gaza


----------



## Humanity (Dec 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Funny little link that one...

I think you didn't read it properly....

"There are *probably* fewer than 100 actual Neturei Karta activists (the ones carrying placards and speaking at anti-Israel rallies), but the total number of people who would identify themselves as Neturei Karta in New York, England and Israel *could be* *as many as a few thousand*. Neturei Karta members often claim that tens or even hundreds of thousands of ultra-Orthodox Jews and Hassidim share their beliefs, but this is *patently false*."

So, "probably" and "could be" are hardly accurate indications of fact from a reliable(?) source are they!

To then finish off with "_*patently false*_"... REALLY?! 

How so? Where is the supporting documentary evidence to prove that? Pure conjecture!


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...





Oslo Accords - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


Geneva Conventions International Committee of the Red Cross



Governance of the Gaza Strip - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Same place your supporting documentary evidence is of course, and I am still waiting for any evidence from you to back up your claims.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Which claims Phoney?


----------



## Challenger (Dec 18, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



But Phoney, you keep telling us that Wikipedia is an unreliable, biased, source because everyone can edit it....


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 18, 2014)

Challenger said:


> But Phoney, you keep telling us that Wikipedia is an unreliable, biased, source because everyone can edit it....


I like how he posts links and expects the reader to go hunt for the applicable comments to his claim?


----------



## Challenger (Dec 18, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > But Phoney, you keep telling us that Wikipedia is an unreliable, biased, source because everyone can edit it....
> ...



It's an old tactic used by Hasbarats, the idea is to get you to waste time looking stuff up, which may or may not exist, in the links provided. by the time you find what you are looking for, the conversation has moved on. It's in the Hasbarat manual https://wikispooks.com/wiki/Hasbara_(2009_manual)


----------



## toastman (Dec 18, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



What ?? You're such a liar. You know very that it's a pro Palestinian tactic.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 18, 2014)

So to conclude, Palestinians are the bastard children of the marriage between the Mufti and Hitler.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 18, 2014)

Roudy said:


> So to conclude, Palestinians are the bastard children of the marriage between the Mufti and Hitler.



YAWN...

Watch out every one....

Roodboy's got his crayons out again!


----------



## Roudy (Dec 18, 2014)

It's amazing how with all this evidence of Palestinian Nazism, they still have the audacity to point fingers at Israel.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 18, 2014)

Roudy said:


> It's amazing how with all this evidence of Palestinian Nazism, they still have the audacity to point fingers at Israel.


De Nile?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 18, 2014)

montelatici said:


> The Christian and Muslim leaders of Palestine knew that the British were planning to sell them down the river.  The letters from the Palestine Delegation to London, made up of Christians and Muslims, were answered with answers that made clear that the promises the British made to them (independence) for their support against the Turks (Lawrence of Arabia and all that) were not going to be honored.  Like many other people colonized by the British, they supported Britain's enemies. The Indian leader Subhas Chandra Bose even organized an army, trained in Germany, to fight the British.


Mr. S. forgets that the Muslims were the biggest colonizers in the world.  Looks at a map and tell us how many countries on this planet used to be non Muslim and now are Muslim.  It doesn't seem to bother Mr. S. that the Chaldeans, Assyrians and Copts were in the Middle East before the Muslims and now can't even practice their beliefs in Christianity in peace.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 18, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So to conclude, Palestinians are the bastard children of the marriage between the Mufti and Hitler.
> ...


Could Ms. Tokyo Rose, the birdbrain, have taken part in this protest?  It is evident that she is very anti-Semitic and gets information from the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites.  Isn't it strange that we don't see the same protests throughout Europe about the Muslims murdering Christians and other Muslims in the Middle East even though the dead are in the tens of thousands?  The birdbrain seems obsessed with the Jews and nothing else just like good NeoNazis are.  Let me repeat myself -- for years the anti-Semites have been bringing up this same nonsense about comparing  Zionism to Nazism.

Neo-Nazis Islamists Declare You Jews Are Beasts During Protest Of Israeli Operation Truth Revolt#


----------



## teddyearp (Dec 18, 2014)

Now now Hoss, Mr S has like four doctorates or something like that and has more higher education than everyone alive and is much mcuh smarter than anyone else.

In fact we should all be doing this in his mind:



And never doubt a single word of his infinite wisdom.  Ever.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 18, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Now now Hoss, Mr S has like four doctorates or something like that and has more higher education than everyone alive and is much mcuh smarter than anyone else.
> 
> In fact we should all be doing this in his mind:
> 
> ...


I didn't know that. Pardon Moi! Shit!


----------



## Lipush (Dec 18, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So to conclude, Palestinians are the bastard children of the marriage between the Mufti and Hitler.
> ...



So it's ok to compare Zionism with Nazism, but be careful comparing "Holier-than-thou" "can-do-no-wrong" Palestinians with Nazism

That's just a big no-no...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 18, 2014)

Humanity said:


> There appears to be a lot of 'chat' on here and many other online 'outlets' where there is confusion over who are acting like Nazis in the Israel / Palestine conflict...
> 
> Personally, I prefer to reserve judgement as neither side are faultless or blameless in the conflict.
> 
> ...



Only by a retard.

I see that you fit the bill.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 18, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



YAWN...

Now we have Copy & Paste Tex with his two new words of the month...

Yes, well done Tex... Momma is proud of ya...

Now, move along and see if you can learn something new...


----------



## Humanity (Dec 18, 2014)

Roudy said:


> It's amazing how with all this evidence of Palestinian Nazism, they still have the audacity to point fingers at Israel.



So, to conclude, roodboy will grow out of scribbling on the walls and actually develop a cognitive brain when he grows up...


----------



## Roudy (Dec 18, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing how with all this evidence of Palestinian Nazism, they still have the audacity to point fingers at Israel.
> ...



So to conclude, inhumanity is throwing a hissy-fit over historical facts and pictures showing the irrefutable close ties between Palestinians and Nazis.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



YAWN...


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 OH! the masny hundreds you make without any links to support them of course, and don't say you don't do this as very nearly every one of your posts has a claim in it that has no supporting evidence


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Correct which is why I do the research and look at the original author and their stance. So easy to do and it opens up a whole can of worms when your wiki links are shown to be original ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > But Phoney, you keep telling us that Wikipedia is an unreliable, biased, source because everyone can edit it....
> ...





 Unlike you who never posts any links...................................


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...





 Did you do a search on the validity of your link, as it is shown to be much like the Protocols and ISLAMONAZI invention..


 Is this the new buzz word that ISLAMONAZI STOOGES will wear out and have no meaning in 6 months time.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So to conclude, Palestinians are the bastard children of the marriage between the Mufti and Hitler.
> ...






 You mean the documented evidence that you are unable to destroy proves that the ISLAMONAZI's are the NEONAZIS and were working alongside the Third Riech to eliminate all opposition


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 You should stop posting ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA so much, and get a proper job so you wont be a strain on your adopted nation.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHA!!!! And that comes from PHONEY PHAIL?!?!?!

However, read my comment and tell me which claims I made in this thread you are asking me to back up Phoney...


----------



## Challenger (Dec 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



See you in 6 months....


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 19, 2014)

Challenger said:


> See you in 6 months....


A part of me thinks its his job to say shit like that.  Maybe he gets paid to be a professional troll?


----------



## Lipush (Dec 19, 2014)

How much to YOU get paid for posting that BS, Billy?


----------



## Challenger (Dec 19, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > See you in 6 months....
> ...


I wouldn't be at all surprised, the Zionist Israeli regime pays all types, from impoverished students to regular members of the IDF to post Pro-Israel stuff on the internet, it's all part of the "cyber-war delegitimizing the Zionist Paradise" the Zionists think they're fighting, when in fact all they are fighting against is the truth they've been hiding for decades, coming out into the public domain. They're finding out that, "You can fool all the people some of the time and some of the people all the time, but you cannot fool all the people all the time."


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 19, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing how with all this evidence of Palestinian Nazism, they still have the audacity to point fingers at Israel.
> ...


Can you just picture, Roudy , Ms. Tokyo Rose, the birdbrain, getting up at her next Bund meeting telling the other skinheads that she worked very diligently on the forum trying to get the readers to accept that Zionism is the same as Nazism.  Perhaps she can show us some pictures of the skin and bone Palestinians which are similar to those we have seen in pictures of actual concentration camp survivors.  The birdbrain would have applied for the job to throw the Jews into the ovens.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



YAWN!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 19, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Dec 19, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Go to sleep. With all the yawning you seem to miss decent sleeping hours


----------



## Roudy (Dec 19, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Said the Pali Nazi lover, when faced with historical facts of ties between the Nazis and Palestinians.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 19, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Whereas Hamas seems to be paying a bunch of illiterate, ignorant, criminal assholes like you two?


----------



## Humanity (Dec 19, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Oh I sleep very well Lipush... Believe me!

It's the boring Copy & Paste bandits that make me sleepy...

It's like... Contribution? Zero!

Perhaps if they had something interesting to say, something NEW, then it would make for interesting debate...

Alas, no, copy and paste the same crap, the same images, yadda yadda yadda...


----------



## Lipush (Dec 19, 2014)

OH, but there are enough people on your camp who do. I lost count on how many times Tinmore posted that youtube link.... gah. He knows what I mean.

Copy paste is not served by one side only, so we learn to live with it, here.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 19, 2014)

Lipush said:


> OH, but there are enough people on your camp who do. I lost count on how many times Tinmore posted that youtube link.... gah. He knows what I mean.
> 
> Copy paste is not served by one side only, so we learn to live with it, here.



Hahaha... Hey... I never said the Jews had exclusive rights over this one Lipush!!!

It's there for ALL to see who want to see!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 19, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Ms. Tokyo Rose, the birdbrain, forgets that she is the one who started this thread trying to compare Zionism to Nazism.  The anti-Semites have been bringing up the same old thing for years on forums so is the birdbrain really bringing up something new?  It would, though, be interesting if the birdbrain did bring up some pictures of Nazi concentration camp victims so that we could compare them to the present day Palestinians.  How about it, birdbrain?  Do you have any pictures so that we can compared both groups of people?


----------



## Roudy (Dec 19, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > OH, but there are enough people on your camp who do. I lost count on how many times Tinmore posted that youtube link.... gah. He knows what I mean.
> ...



Yawn.  Do you ever have anything value to say but the usual Pali Nazi garbage?


----------



## Humanity (Dec 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



YAWN!


----------



## Humanity (Dec 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



More than you Mr rood 'copy&pastebandit' boy


----------



## Roudy (Dec 19, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Up yours too, Pali Nazi troll. Surprise us and say something both intelligent and true.

Palestinians are the inheritors of the Nazi legacy.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 19, 2014)

Lipush said:


> How much to YOU get paid for posting that BS, Billy?


WTF are you talking about?  My posts are kick-ass!  And everything I say is true.  I should be charging you a "reading fee".


----------



## Lipush (Dec 20, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > How much to YOU get paid for posting that BS, Billy?
> ...



I wonder how many girls did you charm with that characteristic smoothness.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2014)

Lipush said:


> I wonder how many girls did you charm with that characteristic smoothness.


You wanna hear my new pick-up line?

Here it is_............*"Come here!"*_


----------



## Lipush (Dec 20, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many girls did you charm with that characteristic smoothness.
> ...



Wow. What is it then, born charismatic-tendencies or years of training?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Wow. What is it then, born charismatic-tendencies or years of training?


No, psycho-bitches from hell, who drain my bank account and bang my friends.

I don't pick very well.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 20, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



It's ironic (or perhaps predictable) that it's the Nazi types among us who try desperately to equate Zionism to Nazism.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 20, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. What is it then, born charismatic-tendencies or years of training?
> ...


Aren't the bimbos at the Saturday night Bund meetings appealing to you? Or do you cruise the Greyhound station?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Aren't the bimbos at the Saturday night Bund meetings appealing to you? Or do you cruise the Greyhound station?


Actually, funeral parlors is where its at.

The widow is sitting   there, crying her eyes out, you walk up to her
_*............"Hey, what's goin on?"*_


----------



## Lipush (Dec 20, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. What is it then, born charismatic-tendencies or years of training?
> ...



With _those_ lines?

I'm speechless.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 20, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Dec 20, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Ha ha ha.  Just think, they drained this "smooth operator" from his entire life savings of ten American dollars.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## theliq (Dec 20, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...


The Facts are Israel has stolen land,the Zionists and others have tried to systematically eliminate a race of people,the Palestinians(and thankfully failed despite all their hatred and anti-semetism)


----------



## MaryL (Dec 20, 2014)

Palestinian Arab Muslims aren't subject to death squads, mechanized death camps and pogroms issued to wipe out their culture. No, Arab Muslim Palestinians need to accept their neighbors instead of this  vicious cycle of death they are now engaged in...


----------



## montelatici (Dec 20, 2014)

No, Muslim and Christian Palestinians get murdered by the thousands every once and a while through the use of F16s and other U.S. provided modern weapons, a lot more efficient than death camps, and because the Jews are supported by the U.S., there will not be any trials for the murdering Jews.   What a deal.


----------



## abu afak (Dec 20, 2014)

DriftingSand said:
			
		

> In an ironic sense I would have to say YES.
> 
> 1) Germans wanted a nation where only Germans (or mostly Germans) were allowed and they wanted to expand their borders at the expense of the nations around them.
> 2) Jews want a nation where only Jews (or mostly Jews) are allowed and they want to expand their borders at the expense of the nations around them.
> ...


What a Bigoted Ignorant response.

MOST Countries want their Ethnic group and Culture to Prevail.
That's what MOST Countries Are.
ie, The French are extremely xenophobic in protecting their language/culture etc.
Try becoming a Citizen of Japan or Saudi Arabia.

Israel is made up of the people's of 100 nations, including a 20% Fully enfranchised Arab Muslim one.
Israel flew in 40,000 Ethiopean Black Jews... oh Yeah.. right up Adolph's alley.

Israel is the nation (one of the only ones) where people of EVERY Race, Gender (incl Gay), and Religion, Vote, worship, and say what the please, Unmolested.

Even the most ardent Zionists (a minority) only want the West Bank, NOT the world, Unlike Naziism and ISLAMISM.

BTW, the OP author, 'Bruce' is a conspiracYst WACK JOB.
This campaigning website bull Bruce On Politics


> Here are some of the evils that this website campaigns against:
> 
> Zionism. And here.
> Socialism. And here. And here.
> ...


----------



## Daniyel (Dec 20, 2014)

MaryL said:


> Palestinian Arab Muslims aren't subject to death squads, mechanized death camps and pogroms issued to wipe out their culture. No, Arab Muslim Palestinians need to accept their neighbors instead of this  vicious cycle of death they are now engaged in...


Nailed it.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 20, 2014)

I will accept Palestinians, when they  grow up, stop throwing these stupid irrational childish self destructive  hissy fits and accept Israel.  Accept Israel. All else will follow. It's that simple.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2014)

MaryL said:


> Palestinian Arab Muslims aren't subject to death squads, mechanized death camps and pogroms issued to wipe out their culture. No, Arab Muslim Palestinians need to accept their neighbors instead of this  vicious cycle of death they are now engaged in...


This_ "...vicious cycle of death..."_ they're in, is because their "neighbors" won't accept them and is in the practice of genocide on their culture and population.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2014)

MaryL said:


> I will accept Palestinians, when they  grow up, stop throwing these stupid irrational childish self destructive  hissy fits and accept Israel.  Accept Israel. All else will follow. It's that simple.


You want them to accept Israel, when Israel won't accept them.

What a fuckin' narcissist you are.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 20, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I will accept Palestinians, when they  grow up, stop throwing these stupid irrational childish self destructive  hissy fits and accept Israel.  Accept Israel. All else will follow. It's that simple.
> ...


Israel accepts Syrians, Egyptians and Jordanians and thats what ""Palestinians'' are and so they are accepted, Bimbo.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Israel accepts Syrians, Egyptians and Jordanians and thats what ""Palestinians'' are and so they are accepted, Bimbo.


Zionists don't accept anyone except other Zionists.



> _*They treat the Arabs with hostility and cruelty, deprive them of their rights, offend them without cause and even boast of these deeds*; and nobody among us opposes this despicable and dangerous inclination_
> - *Ahad Ha'am*


----------



## Roudy (Dec 20, 2014)

theliq said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Actually the facts are that Israel "stole" no one's land.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 20, 2014)

montelatici said:


> No, Muslim and Christian Palestinians get murdered by the thousands every once and a while through the use of F16s and other U.S. provided modern weapons, a lot more efficient than death camps, and because the Jews are supported by the U.S., there will not be any trials for the murdering Jews.   What a deal.



You're a fulla shit lying propagandist as usual.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Actually the facts are that Israel "stole" no one's land.


They just took it!


----------



## Roudy (Dec 20, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the facts are that Israel "stole" no one's land.
> ...



Took what, you fucking idiot. The land was Ottoman territory up to WWII, and never belonged to the Arabs for 700 years.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Took what, you fucking idiot. The land was Ottoman territory up to WWII, and never belonged to the Arabs for 700 years.


Not according to land records at the time.


----------



## barryqwalsh (Dec 21, 2014)

7 23 Luckovich cartoon Gaza peace plan Mike Luckovich


----------



## Roudy (Dec 21, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Took what, you fucking idiot. The land was Ottoman territory up to WWII, and never belonged to the Arabs for 700 years.
> ...



1945?  Pffffftttttt!  After the Arab invasion?  In 1945 the land was under the control of the British, after being Ottoman land for 700 years.  So again, you got nothing. 

Look, we know you're a Pali Nazi loving, Jew hating bum, trying to divert from the subject, which is, the  obvious ties between the Palestinians and the Nazis.  The topic you're diverting to has been discussed before and your bullshit propaganda has failed epically as usual.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 21, 2014)

barryqwalsh said:


> 7 23 Luckovich cartoon Gaza peace plan Mike Luckovich


----------



## Roudy (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## toastman (Dec 21, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Took what, you fucking idiot. The land was Ottoman territory up to WWII, and never belonged to the Arabs for 700 years.
> ...



You don't get it do you ?? Owning land and having sovereignty over the region in which that land lies are two different things. Arab never had any control over that land.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 21, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Changing the rules to suit are you, well it wont work you make claims that you cant back up all the time. But are quick to demand evidence of other peoples claims.

 Your turn to produce evidence of your many claims, that is if you have the gonads to do so ?


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 21, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 Why are you going to Syria to fight for Mohamed ?


----------



## Lipush (Dec 21, 2014)

theliq said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



stolen lands that belonged to the Jews in the first place...

"race" of the palestinians? Palestinians are a race now?

Wow, you're one superior human being, aren't ya?


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 21, 2014)

Lipush said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...






 Lets run with this and declare them no longer arabs but muslims cos team Palestine has said so. The morons will soon be singing a different song and showing they don't have the brains to do anything


----------



## montelatici (Dec 22, 2014)

Lipush said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



And, you are a moron because you don't do your homework before posting nonsense.

Racial discrimination as defined by the:

*International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination*

*Adopted and opened for signature and ratification by General Assembly resolution 2106 (XX) of 21 December 1965
entry into force 4 January 1969, in accordance with Article 19*

"_*Article 1*_

1. In this Convention, the term "racial discrimination" shall mean any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, *colour, descent, or national or ethnic origin* which has the purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social, cultural or any other field of public life.

International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 22, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


*The many meanings of “race”*
The modern meaning of the term _race_ with reference to humans began to emerge in the 17th century. Since then it has had a variety of meanings in the languages of the Western world. What most definitions have in common is an attempt to categorize peoples primarily by their physical differences. In the United States, for example, the term _race_ generally refers to a group of people who have in common some visible physical traits, such as skin colour, hair texture, facial features, and eye formation. Such distinctive features are associated with large, geographically separated populations, and these continental aggregates are also designated as races, as the “African race,” the “European race,” and the “Asian race.” Many people think of race as reflective of any visible physical (phenotypic) variations among human groups, regardless of the cultural context and even in the absence of fixed racial categories.

race human Encyclopedia Britannica


----------



## Daniyel (Dec 22, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


You missed the part about race.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 22, 2014)

You missed the part about the legal definition of racial discrimination.  Instead of blathering nonsense I posted the source document to make my point.


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

MaryL said:


> Palestinian Arab Muslims aren't subject to death squads, mechanized death camps and pogroms issued to wipe out their culture. No, Arab Muslim Palestinians need to accept their neighbors instead of this  vicious cycle of death they are now engaged in...


Well for your information,I have lived in Israel for 9 months and often Jewish Death Squads did go out at night and shoot Palestinians randomly............so stop talking of which you know nothing about

Facts do not lie,over 70,000+ Palestinians slaughtered since 1948 and thousands before,compared to 11,000 Jews........................This of course could all end if Israel committed to a 2 state solution and stopped this voracious land grabbing etc,.

This is a ploy by Israel to gain Land which is not theirs.......Europe and the rest of the World can see clearly what Israel is up to............and they are against it,despite Israel's whinging.

All these murders and deaths for both sides is an abomination.........A peaceful Israel and peaceful Palestine...is my desire.........just a shame the Trolls on here do not think the same.

I agree with you regarding the Pogroms and the Nazis and for Centuries before....but this repulsive attitude towards Jews was in the main done by barbaric Christians.....During this period Jews lived in harmony throughout the Arab world.......The Palesinians in particular got on very well with the Jews prior to the illegal immigration of Jews into Palestine after 1922.

Most Jews but not all left Arab lands after in 1948 for obvious reasons....steven


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Ironic maybe,but true all the same


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 22, 2014)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



At least it is true (as well as ironic and predictable) that you Nazi types try desperately to equate Zionism to Nazism.


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

Lipush said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...


I try to be humble on here but you are right of course..........compared to the irractic on here


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 22, 2014)

theliq said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinian Arab Muslims aren't subject to death squads, mechanized death camps and pogroms issued to wipe out their culture. No, Arab Muslim Palestinians need to accept their neighbors instead of this  vicious cycle of death they are now engaged in...
> ...


 
I've spent far more than 9 months in Israel and your "Israeli death squad" camel crap was fabricated by Iran's state-run PressTV ... a staple source for you Nazi types. You know nothing so you need that sort of crap to satisfy your hate for Joooos.

PressTV - Israeli death squads involved in Sandy Hook bloodbath Intelligence analyst

Israeli death squads involved in Sandy Hook bloodbath Intelligence analyst Veterans Today

Perhaps you meant this:
Thousands flee Syrian city of Banias fearing new massacre - Telegraph

or this:
Death squads Isis and a new generation of fighters - why Iraq is facing break-up - Telegraph

or this:
Hamas 8216 death squads 8217 execute 18 8216 Zionist collaborators 8217 who allegedly helped Israel locate terror tunnels National Post

Hamas militants grab Palestinians suspected of collaborating with Israel before executing them in Gaza City Aug. 22, 2014.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 22, 2014)

theliq said:


> I try to be humble on here...



 Yeah ... OK, Pompous One.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 22, 2014)

Lipush said:


> The Facts are Israel has stolen land,the Zionists and others have tried to systematically eliminate a race of people,the Palestinians(and thankfully failed despite all their hatred and anti-semetism)



stolen lands that belonged to the Jews in the first place...
"race" of the palestinians? Palestinians are a race now?
Wow, you're one superior human being, aren't ya?[/QUOTE]

Not only does The Pompous One make Palestinian a race, he claims they are being systematically eliminated. You gotta have a couple of board Nazi types to serve as village idiots.
TheLiq does so with distinction and he'll take that as a compliment.
Not the brightest bulb on the tree (but he thinks so).


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Zionists have failed in their attempt to throw off virilant past but I hasn't worked...They are what they are.........Their pathetic attempt to portray Zionism as Judaism   (which it certainly IS NOT) shows how corrupt they are............are they like the Nazis....Yes to a degree....they have similar traits and lets not forget...They did COLLABORATE WITH THE NAZIS,AGAINST JEWS.

Let me put it this way Say(and seasons greetings by the way)Zionists are closer to Nazis than they are to Judaism......anyhow Zionist being Judasim is an OXYMORON..........there is much Ironic prose being written by the Pro Israeli Possee at the moment....steve


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 22, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > The Facts are Israel has stolen land,the Zionists and others have tried to systematically eliminate a race of people,the Palestinians(and thankfully failed despite all their hatred and anti-semetism)
> ...



Not only does The Pompous One make Palestinian a race, he claims they are being systematically eliminated. You gotta have a couple of board Nazi types to serve as village idiots.
TheLiq does so with distinction and he'll take that as a compliment.
Not the brightest bulb on the tree (but he thinks so).[/QUOTE]


From theliq
No Say,this land was originally settled/owned(in your possee's terms) by the CANAANITES and MOABITES.......both races which the Israelites slaughtered and eliminated from history.

As acknowledged by one of yours.......I am such a Superior Being ain't I.........


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 22, 2014)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


No Say,this land was originally settled/owned(in your possee's terms) by the CANAANITES and MOABITES.......both races which the Israelites slaughtered and eliminated from history.

As acknowledged by one of yours.......I am such a Superior Being ain't I.........[/QUOTE]

No fool, but you do make a fine village idiot. So WTF is a "virilant past?"


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 22, 2014)

No, *Can Zionism be compared to Nazism?*

However, Jihad can be compared to Nazism.


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



"VIRULENT PAST" Say.................just a spelling error...but you knew that already............stop hiding,you can run but you cannot hide......steve


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> No, *Can Zionism be compared to Nazism?*
> 
> However, Jihad can be compared to Nazism.


Jihad.ISIS I think you mean...................are a barbaric group,the world hasn't seen since the Nazis,but there are other contenders......Pol-Pot,Stalin etc,.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 22, 2014)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



A strange use of the word to say the least and you can masturbate here but you still have to clean up your mess.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 22, 2014)

Islamic extremism may parallel Nazism, not Jewish.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 22, 2014)

theliq said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > No, *Can Zionism be compared to Nazism?*
> ...


 
ISIS, Hamas, Taliban, Muslim Bro-hood...
It doesn't matter what name they currently use, the results are always the same:


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I DON'T THINK YOU ARE RIGHT Say to compare Hamas with ISIS...ISIS..this fundamentalist Group are extreme in the extreme,your graphic pic is horrendous but there is much revolting footage in the Palestinian/Israeli conflict......I don't agree with the above picture no doubt showing a Palestinian collaborater with Israel  being dragged through the streets(no doubt as a deterrent to other would be traitors to the Palestinian cause)........any more that the even more barbaric burning alive of a totally innocent Palestinian boy by the three Jews some months ago............if you are going to show these incidents try to be balanced in your explanations because it merely shows your myopia in this instance..........1 lonely boy picked up by 3 Jews and burn't alive...and then a horrendous death, an innocent boys Murder........at least the person above pic,was aware of what would happen to him.....but it's all revolting.

I have to go now as it's past my daily wank time.....As you put it.....you really need to Grow Up and Grow a Backbone.....your one liners are trivial to me,but you think amusing to others.......Whoopeee you are funny.steve


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


At least there would be a mess...unlike you there would not be.....as you are shooting blanks..I hear.steve LOL


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 22, 2014)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



That's because this whole thinking thing just isn't your strong suit, Oh "Virilently" (sic) Pompous One, and I didn't compare them ... I said Hamas is cut from the same slimy cloth as the Muslim Bro-hood, the Taliban and ISIS. Call these Jihadists whatever is the current rage.


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


No they are totally different


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 22, 2014)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Their paths may be different but their goals are the same. You need to get your butt to bed.


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Hamas are not the same as the others......they are only interested in their own homeland......where generations have lived for centuries.......the others are totally different................You need to get your nut to bed...................It's like me saying all Jews are the same or all Brits,Ruskies,Americans,Chinese,are the same


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...




Virilently........now that is clever steve..see you can be amusing................


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 22, 2014)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Woo. As already noted, the more you post the dimmer you seem.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 23, 2014)

theliq said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > No, *Can Zionism be compared to Nazism?*
> ...



I do not know why you separate ISIS from Islam...

Did Muhammad not slaughter his enemies in brutal ways, did he not wipe out villages, did he not marry and abuse little girls, did he not say "I shall humiliate the enemies till they believe in Allah?"

Isis put a mirror in the Islamic religion's face, and people feel like it's so horrible that it's not really Islam. 

Well, friends, it is.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 23, 2014)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Muhammad Abu Khdair Murder was brutal, and unjustified, but if you're at least honest with yourself, you should know it came as reaction to the brutal murder and abduction of three of our own. They were no more culprit than the Arab boy that was killed afterwards, nice ignoring that fact though.

Israel can be blamed in many injustice actions towards the Palestinians, but just two days ago I read and saw a picture of a Palestinian boy who was hanged, from his feat, for the public to see, just because he tried to watch a football game without paying the ticket. He was screaming, saying he's sorry, but the guys doing it found it _amusing_.

There was the Palestinian father punishing his kids for misbehaving by hanging them outside of the window... stories like that we know by heart. Yeh, God knows, we're screwed, but there are things in the Palestinian society itself making Israel look angelic. So stop the crap of them being helpless victims. They have their own demons no one speaks of, because it's always easy blaming Israel for everything.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 23, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Strange logic but lets put it into some perspective...

I made NO equation between Zionism and Nazism...

I read an article that I found interesting and was interested in others views of the points made in the article....

What predictably happens then is that Zionists come out all hurt and defensive, not really offering any proper argument against the article, getting all abusive, deflecting all over the place....

Thats the reality!


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 23, 2014)

Humanity said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



I never said you were the Nazi-type but it's funny how they react _exactly_ as you just did when outed by their own words ... some lame two-step dance which I believe is called the "Goosestep."


----------



## Humanity (Dec 23, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Congratulations on one EPIC FAIL....

Shall we prove you a liar... Yes, let's do that...

You said in your earlier post...

"you Nazi types"

Yet you have just posted...

"I never said you were the Nazi-type"

BOOM!


----------



## Humanity (Dec 23, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Did Muhammad not slaughter his enemies in brutal ways



"...  Wonderful sights were to be seen. Some of our men (and this was more merciful) cut off the heads of their enemies; others shot them with arrows, so that they fell from the towers; others tortured them longer by casting them into the flames. Piles of heads, hands and feet were to be seen in the streets of the city. It was necessary to pick one's way over the bodies of men and horses."


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 23, 2014)

Humanity said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



If you'll note I was responding to TheLiq.
As always you've shot yourself in the foot.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 23, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Did Muhammad not slaughter his enemies in brutal ways
> ...



Yanno, we have a simple rule here: if you are going to post the words of others at least have the common decency to give them the credit.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 23, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Yanno, we have a simple rule here: if you are going to post the words of others at least have the common decency to give them the credit.




 You might as well ask a whale to fly if you expect any of these Pallywood posters to show any common decency.

Decency is a foreign concept to the wretched things.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 23, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Oh I thought I had included the originator... I will post again...

"...  Wonderful sights were to be seen. Some of our men (and this was more merciful) cut off the heads of their enemies; others shot them with arrows, so that they fell from the towers; others tortured them longer by casting them into the flames. Piles of heads, hands and feet were to be seen in the streets of the city. It was necessary to pick one's way over the bodies of men and horses." - Raymond d'Aguilers, chaplain of Raymond IV of Toulouse. An excerpt taken from his chronicle, entitled _Historia Francorum qui ceperunt Iherusalem_


----------



## Roudy (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Humanity (Dec 23, 2014)

Roudy said:


>



Oh look everyone, more photoshopped images from the big roodboy...

Put your crayons away Dumbass... You got school tomorrow!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 23, 2014)

toastman said:


> You don't get it do you ?? Owning land and having sovereignty over the region in which that land lies are two different things. Arab never had any control over that land.


I'll say this again for all you narcissistic bitches with your retarded sense of entitlement...

..._*you cannot move into an area and automatically have more rights than the people already living there!*_


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 23, 2014)

Roudy said:


> 1945?  Pffffftttttt!  After the Arab invasion?  In 1945 the land was under the control of the British, after being Ottoman land for 700 years.  So again, you got nothing.
> 
> Look, we know you're a Pali Nazi loving, Jew hating bum, trying to divert from the subject, which is, the  obvious ties between the Palestinians and the Nazis.  The topic you're diverting to has been discussed before and your bullshit propaganda has failed epically as usual.


Why would I hate Jews?


----------



## Roudy (Dec 23, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > 1945?  Pffffftttttt!  After the Arab invasion?  In 1945 the land was under the control of the British, after being Ottoman land for 700 years.  So again, you got nothing.
> ...



Upbringing, lack of proper education, childhood environment, mental illness, indoctrination, scapegoating, who cares.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 23, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It's not photoshopped, you ignorant dumbass, that's the emblem of the Muslim Nazi division created by the Palestinian Nazi Mufti.  Read again:


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 23, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Upbringing, lack of proper education, childhood environment, mental illness, indoctrination, scapegoating, who cares.


You want people to think you're knowledgeable about a subject you could care less about?

That's pretty retarded!


----------



## Roudy (Dec 23, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Upbringing, lack of proper education, childhood environment, mental illness, indoctrination, scapegoating, who cares.
> ...



It's obvious you're just another Jew hating PIG. I listed some of the common reasons.  I could care less which or why.  The fact still remains that you are.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 23, 2014)

*Mufti of Jerusalem*



Amin al-Husayni, alongside _SS-Brigadeführer und Generalmajor der Waffen SS_ Karl-Gustav Sauberzweig, greeting Bosnian SS volunteers in November 1943.
In April 1943, the Mufti of Jerusalem, Mohammad Amin al-Husayni, was invited by Berger to assist in organising and recruiting Muslims into the _Waffen_-SS and other units. He was escorted by von Krempler, who spoke Turkish.[20] The Mufti successfully convinced the Muslims to ignore the declarations of the Sarajevo, Mostar and Banja Luka _Ulama_ (Islamic clerics), who in 1941 forbade them from collaborating with the Ustaše.[21]

The Germans emphasised that al-Husayni had flown from Berlin to Sarajevo in order to bless and inspect the division. During his visit to Bosnia al-Husayni also convinced some important Muslim leaders that the formation of the division was in the interests of Islam.[22]

The Mufti insisted, "The most important task of this division must be to protect the homeland and families [of the Bosnian volunteers]; the division must not be permitted to leave Bosnia", but the Germans paid no attention.[23]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 24, 2014)

Roudy said:


> It's obvious you're just another Jew hating PIG.


It's obvious you want me to be.



Roudy said:


> I listed some of the common reasons.


 Let's look at those reasons more closely, shall we...

What part of my upbringing are you referring to?
What part of my education was lacking?
What environment, in regards to my childhood, are you referring to?
What mental illness are you talking about?
What indoctrination?
Scapegoating?  Can you explain the relevance of that?​
Alright, big brain, explain what the preceding has to do with Jew hatred in a little more detail than simply listing shit off the top of your dumbass head.




Roudy said:


> I could care less which or why.


You cared enough to come up with that bullshit list.



Roudy said:


> The fact still remains that you are.


That's not a fact, it's your dumbass wish, that I am.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 24, 2014)

What part of my upbringing are you referring to? The one that has scarred you for life.

What part of my education was lacking? Several areas that you show on these boards all the time. Making usubstanciated claims like you do is the hallmark of an uneducated moron.

What environment, in regards to my childhood, are you referring to? The environment that has taught you to be a racist bigoted pig.

What mental illness are you talking about? Your delusional claims, incapacity for rational thinking
.
What indoctrination? The same indoctrination that paints a bunch of Islamic savages as the "good guys".

Scapegoating? Can you explain the relevance of that?  Scapegoating of Jews as the aggressors and evildoers.  The oldest trick in the book for those who want to rile up Jew hate.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 24, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...





So where is this taking place in Israel as defined by this map

 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 24, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...





So where is this taking place in Israel as defined by this map

 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 


montelatici said:


> You missed the part about the legal definition of racial discrimination.  Instead of blathering nonsense I posted the source document to make my point.






 No you didn't as this is not a source document, it is a finished report released to the public.

 Now go away and learn what a source document is


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 25, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > There appears to be a lot of 'chat' on here and many other online 'outlets' where there is confusion over who are acting like Nazis in the Israel / Palestine conflict...
> ...



Oh come on.  Until you read this article, you were prepared to say no?  You lose credibility when you start out with statements like that.  In front of the U.N., there flies 193 flags.  25 flags have a cross on them.  Are they Nazi states?  15 flags have crescents on them.  Are they Nazi states?  Only 1 has a star of David on its flag, and because of this, it's compared to the Nazis.  Jews will have their one state, whether the world likes it or not!


----------



## Novatweeter (Jan 27, 2016)

I refer you all to:
*THE PALESTINIANS, THE INVENTED PEOPLE OF A FABRICATED NATION*

*And

PALESTINIAN HISTORY A FICTION & THE MITROKHIN ARCHIVES

And

JEWISH THEFT OF LAND*


----------



## Lipush (Jan 27, 2016)

Humanity said:


> There appears to be a lot of 'chat' on here and many other online 'outlets' where there is confusion over who are acting like Nazis in the Israel / Palestine conflict...
> 
> Personally, I prefer to reserve judgement as neither side are faultless or blameless in the conflict.
> 
> ...




No.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 27, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Well yes I was. It's too easy to compare brutal, repressive, regimes with (what was possibly the most brutal repressive regime ever,) "Nazis"; Zionuts love to equate Islamism with Nazism (the favourite "buzzword du jour" around here from your crowd is "Islamonazi"). You need to examine these ideologies dispassionately before mouthing off. And what have states got to do with anything? My comment was about similarities between ideologies. Have you read the article?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 27, 2016)

Humanity said:


> There appears to be a lot of 'chat' on here and many other online 'outlets' where there is confusion over who are acting like Nazis in the Israel / Palestine conflict...
> 
> Personally, I prefer to reserve judgement as neither side are faultless or blameless in the conflict.
> 
> ...



No, but the Palestinians can. In fact they are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Arab Islamic nationalism.

Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers

Recent work by historians and apologists has revealed that an influential, international religious leader was also an ardent supporter of Adolf Hitler. His name was not Pope Pius XII but Hajj Amin al-Husseini. This Grand Mufti of Jerusalem recruited whole divisions of fanatics to fight and kill in the name of extremism.

Revered in some circles today as one of the fathers of modern radical Islam, al-Husseini has been the subject of a number of modern studies. Scholars such as David Dalin, John Rothmann, Chuck Morse, and others have courageously brought al-Husseini’s actions to light. "Hitler’s Mufti," as many have called him, had a direct hand in some of the darkest moments of the Holocaust, the slaughter of tens of thousands of Christians, and the formation of some of the most hate-filled generations of modern history. Al-Husseini is a testament to the way that evil finds evil.


----------



## Novatweeter (Jan 27, 2016)

Humanity said:


> There appears to be a lot of 'chat' on here and many other online 'outlets' where there is confusion over who are acting like Nazis in the Israel / Palestine conflict...
> 
> Personally, I prefer to reserve judgement as neither side are faultless or blameless in the conflict.
> 
> ...



You can fool some of the people but you can't fool all of the people, not even some of the time.

Yours is a one-sided antizionist screed and nonsensical propaganda, invented narratives and fairy tales for little children. And hardly even-handed as you would like the ignorant to think, or in your words: "*Personally, I prefer to reserve judgement as neither side are faultless or blameless in the conflict."*

You have not reserved judgement, you have made the wrong ones. One full of errors and historical revisionism.

Personally I think you are misleading your readers as you are a disingenuous voice for a people who don't even exist. That, is so, based on the boldfaced quote above and the content of your screed.

And personally *I do think* antizionism IS, antisemitism, because it is. and that is what drives and motivates people who take on your narratives in the first place. Plain ol' Judeophobia.

The proof? You have no issues with China and Tibet, Russia and the Ukraine, Turkey and the Armenians or Turkey and the Kurds. Your kind never spill into the streets to protest the abuse of the victims of the listed states. Your voices ONLY rise when it comes to the Jews. Only the Jews get your ire and give yours sleepless nights.

Yes, indeed, *FREE PALESTINE* - free it from the Arabs and Muslims, mostly migrant workers who settled in the then relatively empty state. I refer you to witnesses, the governing Brits and Mark Twain in INNOCENTS ABROAD -- and overstayed their welcome. Free Palestine from the migrant workers from southern Syria, Lebanon and Saudi Arabia from the state now called Jordan. 

Workers and the Saudi Prince, the grandfather of the current King, who were, at the Mandate, GIVEN 80% of the Palestinian Territories in a GB deal for oil. Leaving the Jews at the loss of 80% of their rightful lands that the international community agreed is the ancient homeland of the Jews. See San Remo conference for details. This was BEFORE WWII, so the Holocaust and Kahzaria Jew myths had nothing to do with it.

Palestine was never in history a country or nation. It was a territory, a remnant of the Ottoman Empire - and the Ottomans were never Arabs.

*Jordan is Palestine!*

Zionism is the world's first sovereignty movement. The Jews invented the concept of freedom and liberty.

It posits that Jews have as much right to live in their ancient homeland as the French, Brits, Russians, Irish, Scots, Spanish, Italians have to live in theirs. The Hebrews have had a continuous existence in that "Holy" land that predated Islam by over twenty centuries and a living commonweal with running water and sewers while the Euros lived in caves and in the trees!  The Jew's LEGITIMACY is GREATER than that of any nation in Europe or the Americas.
*
The Jews, and not the Arabs, are the indigenous people of Israel. 

Evidence: Thebes, the Merneptah Stele, and The State of Israel 1230 BC – 3300 years before the Palestinian was Invented*

Zionism is the Jew's national sovereignty movement. It is the desire of a people who were decimated by yours - meaning your haters - to return to their roots and to their state where they, and not the so-called "Palestinians" or anyone else, decide their people's destiny. It is the SAME desire every people who are a people, seek.

Moreover, antiZionism is racism, for as pointed out in China and Tibet, Turkey and Armenia, Russia and Ukraine, and many places elsewhere, the antZionist chooses ONLY the Jews against whom he will rail and discriminate and exclude. 
*
AntiZionism as Racism* and antiSemitism. It is exclusionary because it ONLY excludes the Jews from civil and human rights the antiZionist will champion for ALL others, including, and mostly, for himself.

*Yes, FREE PALESTINE indeed*. Free it from the Arabs and return what is the Jews' to the Jews!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 27, 2016)

Novatweeter said:


> Zionism is the world's first sovereignty movement. The Jews invented the concept of freedom and liberty.


LOL......Thanks for the laugh........


----------



## Shusha (Jan 27, 2016)

The desire to return to the homeland of your people from which you were forcibly removed so that you can have self-determination on your ancestral lands is nothing at all like the idea that you should exterminate entire ethnic groups because they are not to be considered human.  

Even suggesting such a comparison shows how deep anti-semitism runs.


----------



## Humanity (Jan 27, 2016)

Novatweeter said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > There appears to be a lot of 'chat' on here and many other online 'outlets' where there is confusion over who are acting like Nazis in the Israel / Palestine conflict...
> ...



There endeth the latest zionut sermon... (anything new? nope....)

I really cannot be arsed to respond to your 'second guessing' BS of what you 'suppose' you know about what I think... Do you know me? No, so STFU....

If you don't mind, oh great blinkered zionut, you cannot be racist, as you claim, against a political organisation...

You also cannot be racist against a religious organisation...

"Zionism is the Jew's national sovereignty movement." Like the Nazi's then!

"The Jews, and not the Arabs, are the indigenous people of Israel." I think you need to have a little peek at the history books to see who the REAL indigenous people are!

Toddle off and come back when you have learned something or at least have something interesting to say!


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 27, 2016)

Humanity said:


> Novatweeter said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



I am curious to see if Novatweet lives in Israel.  I wish my Israeli cousins would be as impassioned as he is about living there.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 27, 2016)

Humanity said:


> There appears to be a lot of 'chat' on here and many other online 'outlets' where there is confusion over who are acting like Nazis in the Israel / Palestine conflict...
> 
> Personally, I prefer to reserve judgement as neither side are faultless or blameless in the conflict.
> 
> ...



I don't think Zionism can be compared to Nazism.  Nazis considered themselves, the Aryans, to be a superior race.  All the inferior races--Jews, Gypsies, physically and mentally handicapped, gays, Slavs, had to be exterminated.  Zionism merely wants a strip of land to be returned to the Jews.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 27, 2016)

Humanity said:


> Novatweeter said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



The real indigenous people are the Canaanites.  Since they are no longer among us, the Jews are the next best thing!


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 27, 2016)

Humanity said:


> Novatweeter said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Jews...WINNING!
Really, Humanity, you're so young you never even heard of the JDL.
You're a schnook.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 27, 2016)

Humanity said:


> There appears to be a lot of 'chat' on here and many other online 'outlets' where there is confusion over who are acting like Nazis in the Israel / Palestine conflict...
> 
> Personally, I prefer to reserve judgement as neither side are faultless or blameless in the conflict.
> 
> ...


That's a good article and every single word of it is true.

The Zionist narrative is ridiculous!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 27, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> The real indigenous people are the Canaanites.  Since they are no longer among us, the Jews are the next best thing!


Jews are cool.

Zionists are assholes who are in serious need of a beat down.

I'd love to run into one of those mother-fuckers in a bar!

And if they walked in with a Nazi buddy, I'd be in Heaven.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 27, 2016)

Daniyel said:


> What a ridiculous waste of time, this is what happen when you start with a false propaganda opening phase - the rest of the article is not even getting closer to discuss real facts as they try to pose false comparison.
> "End result in beginning"


Everything he said was true.

Everything you say proves it.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 27, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > There appears to be a lot of 'chat' on here and many other online 'outlets' where there is confusion over who are acting like Nazis in the Israel / Palestine conflict...
> ...




The claim that the Jews have a special right to Palestine has no more validity than would an Irish claim of a divine right to establish a Celtic state all across Germany, France, and Spain on the basis that Celtic tribes once lived there.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



That statement would be cool coming from someone who WASN'T Roman Catholic.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



Being Roman Catholic has nothing to do with the statement.  It's just fact.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Being Roman Catholic has everything to do with the statement.
I have already asked you to speak to your Priest about this and to let me know for how long you will be excommunicated.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Being Roman Catholic has nothing to do with the statement of fact.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Being Roman Catholic has everything to do with the statement.
I have already asked you to speak to your Priest about this and to let me know for how long you will be excommunicated.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> The claim that the Jews have a special right to Palestine has no more validity than would an Irish claim of a divine right to establish a Celtic state all across Germany, France, and Spain on the basis that Celtic tribes once lived there.



You just don't understand the concept, do you?


----------



## Daniyel (Jan 27, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > What a ridiculous waste of time, this is what happen when you start with a false propaganda opening phase - the rest of the article is not even getting closer to discuss real facts as they try to pose false comparison.
> ...


...Now give him a Bellamy salute..


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 28, 2016)

Daniyel said:


> ...Now give him a Bellamy salute..


Walt Bellamy, from the Alanta Hawks?  He's retired.

I have a better idea, why don't you specifically address what he said and why you disagree with it, instead of these broad-stroke innuendo's?


----------



## MaryL (Jan 29, 2016)

Humanity said:


> There appears to be a lot of 'chat' on here and many other online 'outlets' where there is confusion over who are acting like Nazis in the Israel / Palestine conflict...
> 
> Personally, I prefer to reserve judgement as neither side are faultless or blameless in the conflict.
> 
> ...


 
Short answer: No. Palistinians aren't being rounded up for mass extermination by Jews, Palistinians just are the problem. Palistine was created by the Brits out of whole cloth, hence the legitamacy of Palistinians are just as suspect as those that question the legitamacy or Israel.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 29, 2016)

How can the legitimacy of the native people of Palestine, the Christian and Muslim Palestinians, be suspect compared to that of the Zionist colonizers that came from another continent?


----------



## MaryL (Jan 29, 2016)

Zionist colonizers? Jews, too are native people of the area, aren't they?  As for European Jews influx to the area, your comment isn't very sensitive to multiculturalism and immigrants rights. Comparing Jews to nazis lacks insight, taste  and common sense.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 30, 2016)

Well, of course Zionism can be compared to National socialism.

I mean, it is an utterly retarded comparison that nobody with an IQ above 80 would ever take seriously, but people CAN make such a comparison.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 31, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Well, of course Zionism can be compared to National socialism.
> 
> I mean, it is an utterly retarded comparison that nobody with an IQ above 80 would ever take seriously, but people CAN make such a comparison.



Humanity also asked if aliens dropped Jews into the Middle East.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 4, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Zionist colonizers? Jews, too are native people of the area, aren't they?  As for European Jews influx to the area, your comment isn't very sensitive to multiculturalism and immigrants rights. Comparing Jews to nazis lacks insight, taste  and common sense.



No, Europeans are from Europe, by definition.  Zionism that idolizes the exclusivity of a particular group and maintains that only that group should rule, is very akin to Nazism.  As far as colonialism, the Zionists themselves considered themselves colonists and stated it in writing.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 4, 2016)

Metaphorically, you can say anything you bloody want. Begs the question. Zionism didn't and I dare say will NEVER commit genocide. Islam and NAZIS hate Jews and love to see us burn.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 4, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Metaphorically, you can say anything you bloody want. Begs the question. Zionism didn't and I dare say will NEVER commit genocide. Islam and NAZIS hate Jews and love to see us burn.



What's murdering a few thousand Palestinian civilians ever other year, mostly civilians and women and children called?  The people that burned Jews were Christians, not Muslims.


----------

